# ماهي الطريقة المثلى لحفظ وقود الديزل لفترة طويلة



## عقاب2010 (16 نوفمبر 2011)

السـلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
هل استطيع حفظ وقود الديزل في براميل بلاستيكية لفترات طويلة تفوق السنة او السنتين ؟؟
هل يتفاعل الديزل مع البلاستيك خلال هذه المدة ويصبح غير ممكن استخدامه او يؤثر على محرك الديزل ؟
ماهي افضل طريقة برأيكم ؟
مع احترامي وتقديري لكم


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (16 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
نعم تستطيع تخزين الديزل لفترات طويلة والتأثير لا يذكر ويمكن استخدامة في المحركات وبدون مشاكل والمهم فقط هو ان يكون الحفظ في مكان لا تصله الشمس المباشرة 
وبتوفيق الله


----------



## عقاب2010 (16 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور والله يجزاك خير 
بس ماقلت لي ماهي اقصى فترة ممكنة استطيع ان اخزنه بدون اي مشاكل
وهل صحيح انه ربما تنمو فطريات او بكتيريا على جدار الخزان تفسد وتغير خواصه 
او الرطوبة والهواء ايضاً


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (17 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
اخي الكريم ليس هناك فترة محدودة اذا ابعدنا الهواء والرطوبة عن هذه العبوات . اما البكتيريا فقد تبين علميا ان هناك انواع من البكتيريا الاهوائية تتخذى على المواد البترولية وهذه نعمة من الله سبحانه وتعالى لتنظيف مواقع التلوث بهذه المواد ولكن اثرها ضعيف جدا .
هل يمكن توضيح الهدف من هذه العملية حتى يتم الايضاح بشكل افضل
وبتوفيق الله


----------



## عقاب2010 (17 نوفمبر 2011)

تسلم ماتقصر على الرد الوافي
هي مجرد تساؤلات


----------



## ابو ابراهيما (11 يناير 2015)

معلومة جيدة


----------



## بارىبارى (3 أبريل 2015)

على ما اعتقد انه لا ينفع كل هذة المده


----------

